# watch out for scam/spam malware laden facebook emails



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://thespykiller.co.uk/blog/facebook-malware/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

after having the files analysed we have found it downloads a Zbot & a rootkit & generally takes over the computer and installs all sorts of crap 
it is nasty & hard to fix so take care & don't open attachments from what appear to be facebook or airline e-tickets or DHL etc emails


----------

